# Before and After -- 75 Gallon CA pair + dithers



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

So, turns out I don't have a "before" pictures on this computer... so...

Just imagine -- plain sand substrate, a few big round rocks, and several inexpertly broken clay pots...

Is now this!










2 nics (1M/1F)
6 Green Tiger Barbs
8 Zebra Danios

7 glass bottles
35 lbs of river rocks
1 clay pot
1 piece of driftwood for visual barrier

Thick grain paver sand
River pebbles (All caves have been dug out to be sand only so that nics can still have their fun in designated areas. )

I have also planted some cheap aponogeton bulbs so we will see if they actually grow...


----------



## yota man (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice! I like the glass bottles! What did you use to clean them? I have a few that may look good in mine but aren't really that clean and who knows what was in them before  ?


----------



## _CODY_ (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice. but the glass bottles make it seem like rubbish in a creek :? :?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't like the bottles either. Just my opinion though if your happy with them go for it. Just my 2 cents. :fish:


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

LoL

maybe I like them because I live on a trashy creek. Or maybe it's because I'm a wino!

To clean them, I just soaked them in hot water for three days (to get the labels off)

the solution to polution is dilution.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

wouldn't the water stagnate in the bottles?

Heard of bottle traps killing fish that got stuck in em too long.

Other than the bottles and pot, looks good. Maybe hide the pot with more rocks...or just more rocks and no pot?


----------



## newbie_chichi (Oct 1, 2009)

wow! your tank looks so nice!!


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

LoL. Maybe it's a Florida thing.

And how could water stagnate in the bottles? Diffusion is pretty good in water.

Now, if it were a lake and there were stratification then maybe ... I guess...


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Definately not for me, looks strange with the bottles apart from that the tank is nice. Get rid of the bottles if it was me. good luck though.


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally & No offence to you....

I would remove: The bottles & 1/2 the small pebbles

I would add: More sand & Go higher on one side with slate or large stones.

For me that would finish off and create a much more realistic tank finish.

Good Luck :thumb:

Dan


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I won't be critical of the bottles if that is for you. I might warn to watch them over time. I had a Purple Dragon Goby that wants to hide so Cut a piece of two inch PVC for him. He loved it but I just pulled it yesterday. Some way the water was not moving through the pipe even though it was open at both ends. I was doing a thorough cleaning as I was having trouble with ammonia. When I pulled the pipe it was a virtual sewer.  Cruddy, black junk sticking to the walls much as I find in drain pipes. Be aware and watch for it in case your bottles do give you trouble. May have just been a lousy error on my part.


----------

